# Photo taken yesterday



## thebeatles (Jan 19, 2010)

My concerns with this photo are as follows:
Focus just missed the leaf (I think it's right behind it)
Photo is a bit cliche 

Just wanted to get your folks advice, so let me have it. :thumbup:







Thanks for looking


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 19, 2010)

Keep shooting!

I don't think having the leaf in focus would have 'saved' this shot. Shots like this are great for practice though, keep it up!

Photo looks a little underexposed to me for what it's worth, also try a slightly larger depth of field and see if that helps.


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah out of focus, and it doesnt do anything for me, but keep on trying!!


----------



## Layspeed (Jan 19, 2010)

What leaf?  Or there, I see it   As advised, try a slightly smaller aperture to get the leaf in focus.  It's also almost directly dead center...but I know you wanted to get that tree trunk in there right   Keep practicing, I know I need to as I haven't touched my camera in a week.  What a damn shame!


----------

